# Puppy vaginitis?



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

So I hope this isn't gross, but I have noticed over the last 2 weeks or so that Flora has been sort of dirty down in her vulvar area. Her fur has been crusty down there, and occasionally I see a little bit of a brown, gunky build up just around the part that sticks out (I don't know the medical term for it. ) I haven't contacted the vet about it because she's not licking excessively and it doesn't look irritated or infected, but it doesn't seem particularly normal. I sort of did a google search and came across puppy vaginitis, which seems to make the most sense. Does anyone know about this? Does this sound like something serious that I should call the vet about? I guess I didn't want to call unless it was really serious because I feel weird starting my conversation off with, "Well, I was looking at Flora's vulva the other day..."

Thanks for any help!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

It's very common. But, it usually disappears (for good) after the first heat cycle. You may want to see your vet. (S)he may want to start a round of antibiotics.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

vrocco1 said:


> It's very common. But, it usually disappears (for good) after the first heat cycle. You may want to see your vet. (S)he may want to start a round of antibiotics.


So the brown discharge is normal? I keep reading about puppy vaginitis and they say it's clear or green (uck), but Flora's is brown. There's not a lot of it, usually just a tiny little blob, and when I wipe it off it doesn't look like blood or anything.

I just don't want to let this slide if it's something serious. She seems TOTALLY fine, so I'd rather not take her to the vet and spend $50 for the vet to tell me it's normal puppy stuff. I guess it's obvious that I should at least call the vet, but I'm stupidly embarrassed to call and talk about my puppy's vagina.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

kdmarsh said:


> So the brown discharge is normal? I keep reading about puppy vaginitis and they say it's clear or green (uck), but Flora's is brown. There's not a lot of it, usually just a tiny little blob, and when I wipe it off it doesn't look like blood or anything.
> 
> I just don't want to let this slide if it's something serious. She seems TOTALLY fine, so I'd rather not take her to the vet and spend $50 for the vet to tell me it's normal puppy stuff. I guess it's obvious that I should at least call the vet, but I'm stupidly embarrassed to call and talk about my puppy's vagina.


Vaginitis is very common, but I am not sure that is what your puppy has. The brown cold be dirt, or it could be blood mixed with some clear discharge. That is why it is best to see a vet.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I agree with Vern. And my girls have all had vaginitis as a pup, with a clearish discharge. If any ever had a brown or greenish discharge I would have taken her in to the vet to be safe.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora's making me poor! I will call the vet tomorrow and have a chat with someone. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

kdmarsh said:


> Flora's making me poor! I will call the vet tomorrow and have a chat with someone. Thanks for the advice.


LOL! That is what puppies do.  I'm betting it is nothing serious, but it is far better to be sure, and to treat it early.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I was checking her out again (she's always on her back getting her tummy rubbed, I'm not like... forcibly checking her out all the time) and noticed she had a cloudy discharge this time. I guess I was phrasing it wrong - the brown stuff is more of a build-up around the little nubby thing, I never see it actually coming out of her body.

But anyways, yes, puppies are expensive. Still, I'd rather tighten my belt a couple of notches than see my little girl get sick.  I'll call the vet tomorrow.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Poor Flora..let us know what the vet says. Misty had vaginitis when she was around 4 months old, easily fixed!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

amy22 said:


> Poor Flora..let us know what the vet says. Misty had vaginitis when she was around 4 months old, easily fixed!


Yay, good to know! And Flora is fine, she doesn't even notice it. I think she thinks I'm strange when I clean her up down there, but that's about it.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Both my girls had this...after a vet check determined that's all it was, he recommended a clean up with a mild solution of Dial or Safeguard soap a couple times a day, and if it made me feel better (lol) I could apply a little Neosporin around the vulva. It does go away...often way before 1st heat.

You're a good watchful momma


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

moverking said:


> Both my girls had this...after a vet check determined that's all it was, he recommended a clean up with a mild solution of Dial or Safeguard soap a couple times a day, and if it made me feel better (lol) I could apply a little Neosporin around the vulva. It does go away...often way before 1st heat.
> 
> You're a good watchful momma


Aw, thank you.  I try. Hopefully it's vaginitis and not something else, since vaginitis sounds like it's pretty harmless. Thanks for the info!


----------

